# Help concerning Piano Concerts...



## brtch (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

I want to play Chopin Piano Concerto No.I Romance-Larghetto along with its orchestra. The problem is that I need the piano instrument to be removed from the music file so that I can play along with the orchestra instead.

Is it possible to find such a music file with the *orchestra only*?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## qualityaudio (Dec 8, 2009)

You'll love this. There's a company called Music Minus One that does just that. Here you go.

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## brtch (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you so much!


----------



## brtch (Dec 8, 2009)

The finest orchestral works for chopin is, in my opinion, performed by Gyula Nemeth, budapest symphony orchestra. 
Do you possibly know if his Chopin orchestras are available without the soloist?


----------

